# trailers for motorhomes



## EricC (Dec 2, 2008)

I need to get a trailer to haul behind my motorhome (Dorset=Symbol=Duetto) to hold extra stuff on long trips.

Seems to be vast choice so welcome any advice/experience from others. 
Can't find out what max unbraked load is for Dorset.
Thanks Eric


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello Eric

Any unbraked trailer must weigh less than 750Kgs all-in.

Once Trailer+Load goes over 750Kgs then the trailer must have brakes.

mike


----------



## Towbarman (Sep 11, 2008)

*Autosleeper*

Hello, Eric.

This is another Eric (AKA Towbarman).

As a maker of trailers from camping type tiddlers to 3500kg mobile garages, I can tell you that the MAM (Maximum Authorised Mass) or gross weight in old money, of UNBRAKED trailer that you can tow behind your Duetto is 750kg.

A braked trailer could be much heavier, of course. You can work that maximum out by looking at the weight plates in your vehicle and subtracting the gross vehicle weight from the gross train weight. It is important that you remember that the law does not care that your motorhome is not stacked with pallet loads of bricks. The law presumes, when working out trailing capabilities, that motorhomes based on commercial vehicles are always full.

Please drop me a PM if you need to talk detail

All the best,
Towbarman


----------

